# XM Takes Aim at Broadcaster Efforts on Traffic/Weather



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Satellite radio is taking the offensive in its battle with broadcasters and their efforts to curtail - and even prohibit - recently-launched local traffic and weather reporting.

On its Web site, XM Satellite Radio provides a form for its customers or supporters to submit comments about broadcaster efforts to restrict or eliminate its traffic and weather service. The comments are sent to the Federal Communications Commission, which has so far received hundreds of comments from the effort, say company officials.

"Our customers have already voted with their pocketbook, saying they want satellite radio," says Allen Goldberg, director of corporate affairs at XM. "These customers are now are saying they don't want the NAB (National Association of Broadcasters) to tell them what they can and cannot listen to."

On the XM Web site (http://www.xmradio.com/grassroots/index.jsp), XM takes aim at the National Association of Broadcasters, saying the organization "is using its lobbyists, campaign contributions and political influence to have Congress and the Federal Communications Commission limit XM's ability to provide you with locally oriented content," including traffic and weather channels.

"The broadcasters feel threatened by the success of satellite radio," the XM Web site says. "Instead of competing and improving their services, they want the government to protect their businesses by attacking satellite radio."

In addition to customers and others submitting comments to the FCC via the XM Web site, there also are links to key lawmakers on Capitol Hill. Included in the list are Reps. Chip Pickering (R-Miss.) and Gene Green (D-Texas), sponsors of legislation aimed at satellite radio's locally-differentiated services.

The FCC is taking comments on a petition from the NAB that asks the commission to scrutinize satellite radio's local traffic and weather services, and what impact satellite radio has had on broadcast radio. Comments on the topic are due to the FCC June 4.

NAB had no comment on the XM effort.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

